# Grain Free or Gluten Free



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

We try to avoid all grains. (My girls' tear stains have almost disappeared with the grain free food.) We use Wellness kibble and supplement with eggs, cheese, fish, chicken and vegetables like green beans and carrots and sweet potato. My girls like apples and watermelon, so they get those as treats too. And Maggie loves oranges (if I pull off the membrane) but Abbey turns her nose up at oranges.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm currently feeding Sunny *Now Small Breed Grain Free*. It's also gluten free. I like that it has a good phosphorous/calcium ratio, as well, which is easier on the kidneys. Many kibbles (including premium ones) have ratios that are way too high.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Normally I avoid all grains, with the exception of a tablespoon of oat bran in each of Luke's meals, to help decrease his problems with hard stools. However, I picked up some treats last week, didn't have my reading glasses on, saw the Made In USA on the label, completely missed the wheat flour in the list of ingredients. The very first one--I must have had my finger over it. In any event, they're small and can be broken into even smaller pieces, so I've been doling out a few a day to each dog. So far, no licking, no ear symptoms, no scratching. We'll see.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I really haven't paid attention to gluten to be honest. I feed grain free and I also feed grain inclusive. My dogs do well on both. I also have in the past fed an entirely raw diet, though I now feed mostly kibble.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I was wondering if the grain free reason was to be gluten free - a lot of people are avoiding gluten, on the paleo diet, maybe it's a new fad and has crossed over to dogs. I love cold cereal in the morning, I give Luce rice cereal which is gluten free, and she also has some treat made with rice that are gluten free.

I have seen a decrease in her eyes tearing and staining. I was curios about the reasons and how far others go.


----------



## Tiffany (Feb 13, 2014)

My puppy had a LOT of gas and when I say a lot I mean a LOT and boy were they smelllllyy! Some people on this forum recommended a grain free kibble. I was feeding him Nutra Ultra Puppy, which was goodI guess, he didn't seem to love it as he never ate his required daily amount always less. 

I looked into Blue Buffalo Freedom line and he really likes it I couldn't be happier with the change either!! He's a cream/apricot poodle so he had some tear stains!








And this is his face now 








Oh and no more farts! Almost rarely ever does he fart! It's awesome and you can really see the difference in the tear staining. Disregard his coat I don't like what the groomer did to him lol the time between the photos I about 5 weeks.

I'm actually thinking of switching him to Orijen and when I move out of my mothers house I may do raw she doesn't have room in her freezer for me right now I haven't seen gluten free available in the shops near me but I will definitely look into it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I found Nutresca - rated 5 stars on the dog food adviser site - at the supermarket of all places!! She seems to like it and the price was great! $11-$12 for a 4# bag. She also likes it with some water added to it


----------

